# Car Wash Write Off - Can I or Can't I?



## TheSledDogger (Jan 4, 2019)

I know, I know. You can always tell the new drivers because of the stupid questions....

I am a new Lyft Driver. I'm trying to figure out the write off thing claiming the standard mileage deduction of $0.58 per mile. Reading things online only confuse me more. Can I or Can't I write off Car Washes if I am claiming the Standard Mileage Deduction? Most places say I can not. Other places say I can as long as they are "ordinary and necessary." I know Lyft expects me to have a spotless car or my ratings can go down. The vast majority of my driving is for Lyft. My other driving is mainly shopping and errands within 3 to 5 miles of my house from time to time. So, I do 1 to 3 car washes a week depending on the road conditions and how dirty my car is. A little dirty I let it slide. Starts looking crappy, I wash it. Once a month I do the expensive one with the undercarriage wash and wax. The rest of the time I do the cheapest one for about $13. So, I've been saving receipts but I don't know what to believe. Can I or Can't write off my car washes?

Thank you!


----------



## APettyJ (Sep 29, 2017)

Car wash would qualify under "maintenance and repairs", and thus cannot be claimed if using mileage. Tolls, parking and registration fees are eligible, however.


----------



## Cantina00 (Dec 4, 2018)

Cant claim car washes when using milage


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Nope. 


TheSledDogger said:


> Can I or Can't write off my car washes?


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

TheSledDogger said:


> I know, I know. You can always tell the new drivers because of the stupid questions....
> 
> I am a new Lyft Driver. I'm trying to figure out the write off thing claiming the standard mileage deduction of $0.58 per mile. Reading things online only confuse me more. Can I or Can't I write off Car Washes if I am claiming the Standard Mileage Deduction? Most places say I can not. Other places say I can as long as they are "ordinary and necessary." I know Lyft expects me to have a spotless car or my ratings can go down. The vast majority of my driving is for Lyft. My other driving is mainly shopping and errands within 3 to 5 miles of my house from time to time. So, I do 1 to 3 car washes a week depending on the road conditions and how dirty my car is. A little dirty I let it slide. Starts looking crappy, I wash it. Once a month I do the expensive one with the undercarriage wash and wax. The rest of the time I do the cheapest one for about $13. So, I've been saving receipts but I don't know what to believe. Can I or Can't write off my car washes?
> 
> Thank you!


Look at page 7 of - https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-drop/rp-10-51.pdf


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

** * * I am not a tax specialist * * * I am not a tax specialist * * * I am not a tax specialist * * **

It is my understanding that if you use the standard mileage deduction car washes are included in that figure and not deductible. However, if you need to get a detailed cleaning as a direct result of doing rideshare then that cleaning would be an acceptable deductible cost. I would document with photo's what needed cleaning and why.

** * * I am not a tax specialist * * * I am not a tax specialist * * * I am not a tax specialist * * **


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

FLKeys said:


> ** * * I am not a tax specialist * * * I am not a tax specialist * * * I am not a tax specialist * * **
> 
> It is my understanding that if you use the standard mileage deduction car washes are included in that figure and not deductible. However, if you need to get a detailed cleaning as a direct result of doing rideshare then that cleaning would be an acceptable deductible cost. I would document with photo's what needed cleaning and why.
> 
> ** * * I am not a tax specialist * * * I am not a tax specialist * * * I am not a tax specialist * * **


** * * I am a tax specialist * * * I am a tax specialist * * * I am a tax specialist * * **
Car washes are considered maintenance in the standard mileage rate. It can be argued that extra car washes for the convenience of your pax are not maintenance, therefore deductible. It's a grey area, including the definition of "extra car washes". If the average car owner washes the car once a month for maintenance then it could be argued that any washes over 12 for the year were for pax comfort and not maintenance, therefore deductible. 
** * * I am a tax specialist * * * I am a tax specialist * * * I am a tax specialist * * **


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Cleaning WOULD and COULD be deductible IF..

You hired a bio-matter cleanup specialist to clean up vomit,urine,blood, fecal matter, afterbirth, ect.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

** * * I am a tax-hating specialist * * * I am a tax-hating specialist * * * I am a tax-hating specialist * * **


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

APettyJ said:


> View attachment 307449
> 
> 
> Car wash would qualify under "maintenance and repairs", and thus cannot be claimed if using mileage. Tolls, parking and registration fees are eligible, however.


Wash your car yourself and just deduct the materials as a business expense. Save some money too btw.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Wash your car yourself and just deduct the materials as a business expense. Save some money too btw.
> View attachment 307871


Tax on, tax off?


----------



## APettyJ (Sep 29, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Wash your car yourself and just deduct the materials as a business expense. Save some money too btw.
> View attachment 307871


I actually invested into a car detailing operation, and can do exactly this!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

UberTaxPro said:


> ** * * I am a tax specialist * * * I am a tax specialist * * * I am a tax specialist * * **
> Car washes are considered maintenance in the standard mileage rate. It can be argued that extra car washes for the convenience of your pax are not maintenance, therefore deductible. It's a grey area, including the definition of "extra car washes". If the average car owner washes the car once a month for maintenance then it could be argued that any washes over 12 for the year were for pax comfort and not maintenance, therefore deductible.
> ** * * I am a tax specialist * * * I am a tax specialist * * * I am a tax specialist * * **


Wouldn't a car wash be considered as an effort to illicit additional tips? Tips being income?

I'm likely wrong but........


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

Just drive it in the rain free wash


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

BigRedDriver said:


> Wouldn't a car wash be considered as an effort to illicit additional tips? Tips being income?
> 
> I'm likely wrong but........


Seems like a certain # of washes would fall under maintenance, you really do need to keep salt and dirt off your car to protect the finish etc.. But how many washes does it take for maintenance? Someday the IRS might issue guidance on the issue but don't hold your breath! I agree the extra washes are more for things like tips and ratings, both related ultimately to income.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I had seen one opinion that stated a driver showed he washed his personal car 1 time per month before using it for business activities, and he washed his car after starting business related activities 4-6 times a month. The IRS allowed the deductions for any car washed over 1 per month in this case as he provided substantial proof that they were above his normal maintenance.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

TheSledDogger said:


> I know, I know. You can always tell the new drivers because of the stupid questions....
> 
> I am a new Lyft Driver. I'm trying to figure out the write off thing claiming the standard mileage deduction of $0.58 per mile. Reading things online only confuse me more. Can I or Can't I write off Car Washes if I am claiming the Standard Mileage Deduction? Most places say I can not. Other places say I can as long as they are "ordinary and necessary." I know Lyft expects me to have a spotless car or my ratings can go down. The vast majority of my driving is for Lyft. My other driving is mainly shopping and errands within 3 to 5 miles of my house from time to time. So, I do 1 to 3 car washes a week depending on the road conditions and how dirty my car is. A little dirty I let it slide. Starts looking crappy, I wash it. Once a month I do the expensive one with the undercarriage wash and wax. The rest of the time I do the cheapest one for about $13. So, I've been saving receipts but I don't know what to believe. Can I or Can't write off my car washes?
> 
> Thank you!


Yes


----------

